# Bought Myself A Christmas Present



## Sambikeman (Dec 24, 2018)

1961, picked it up today


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice


----------



## unregistered (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice score! I picked up one of these last year around this time. Blue, complete but tougher than yours. Radiant green is nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice one year only Middleweight. Rare bike with great color!


----------



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice and a great Christmas color too. looks very road worthy as-is.


----------

